# Low Price Arline Ticket



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

My old friend want to fly soon. She ask me to find a cheap ticket on Internet. Do you know which website I can find competitive airline ticket?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.airlineticketcentre.ca/index-atc.php


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I tried it. Well, the price is more expensive than voyage agent near me. It doesn't look good. On the other hand, I have to chose the specific date. The date is not important but the price is.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I usually identify good flights via expedia and then go directly to airline (which oddly sometimes cost a little more). Anyway, if anything goes wrong it's much easier to work with the airline directly compared to working through expedia.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Take a look at Google Flights. 

http://lifehacker.com/the-best-tips-for-finding-cheap-airfare-with-google-fli-1756974585


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

That's not a bad idea. Do you know any last minute ticket? I heard that we can save more than 50% for last minute ticket.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

https://www.kayak.com/
https://www.hipmunk.com/
https://www.google.com/flights/

These are great ways to find cheap travel options. However I suggest being careful about actually buying the ticket from places other than the official airline. There are strange complications that happen if you get the ticket anywhere other than the airline directly. So I use these web sites to identify a cheap day and travel option, but I always buy the ticket directly from the airline.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like google flights, very flexible and huge DB


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

james4beach said:


> ... I use these web sites to identify a cheap day and travel option, but I always buy the ticket directly from the airline.


Thanks for posting, added to my travel notes ...


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The cheapest airlines are only listed on their own website. Cheap airlines don't exist in Canada though, except maybe Icelandair?

Clear your cache when using Expedia etc. Rumour has it they increase their rates if you keep checking flights


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agree with m3s above. you won't beat the prices on the airline web sites. I never have.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

May be you are right. Voyage Agent should give better deal than Internet.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you checked out this airline:

http://en.wowair.ca/


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

m3s said:


> The cheapest airlines are only listed on their own website. Cheap airlines don't exist in Canada though, except maybe Icelandair?


Starting in May, WOW Airlines will be operating out of Montréal and Toronto with cheap flights to Europe ($300 roundrip). The prices are good, but not as good as they seem once you add the extra fees etc.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/wow-air-discount-airline-iceland-1.3251746

Whoops, I see BC Eddie also posted about this.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea WOW is the Icelandic airline, coicidentally popped up on CBC again yesterday

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/wow-airlines-canada-launch-date-1.3500620

There's also NewLeaf offering domestic flights apparently as low as $79

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/budget-airlines-industry-reaction-1.3403446

If they follow other discount airlines such as RyanAir or AirAsia, you won't always see them on third party websites and you can't book connections with them from another airline.

The discount airlines will often fly direct on the most popular routes, rather than hub-spoke like the major airlines

If you search for A to B but the budget airlines only fly X to B, it can be much cheaper to book 2 separate flights A to X and X to B. This won't show up on popular websites

The major airlines have convoluted pricing schemes.. extra connections and round trips are often cheaper than fewer flights

http://www.flyshortcut.com


----------



## darylshriver (Oct 19, 2016)

*Five Books*

SkyScanner has consistently been good and cheap, also check out FlightHub. Depending on where you're traveling to, Air Transat usually has great rates to Europe.


----------



## mark0f0 (Oct 1, 2016)

The cheapest way to get an airline ticket in Canada is generally to sign up for one of those Aeroplan credit card offers put on by the banks, where they give you 15,000 points either free, or for a single payment of an annual fee. An extra 10,000 points aren't that hard to acquire, and with 25,000 points and $100 or so, you can fly Alaska to Florida, or even up to Resolute if you want -- tickets that ordinarily cost many, many hundreds.

Downsides of course are that availability sometimes is tricky. But if you're strategic and can manage your use of the rewards programs, you can do a lot of flying for very little money.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't make flight arrangements for a friend. If anything is wrong with the booking you won't be friends anymore. Is she isn't capable of doing the internet search herself,; taking responsibility for making sure her on-line reservation is done correctly; and determining all the related conditions to her travel (baggage, passports, visa, etc.) then send her to a travel agent. If Flight Centre has an agency in your town, she could try them www.flightcentre.ca


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ... you won't beat the prices on the airline web sites. I never have.


Weird ... I find it's YMMV. Sometimes Expedia wins while at other times, the airline web site wins.


For the last trip, the best airline web site was $50 more expensive than Expeida while the other end of the scale was over double the price.


I usually use expedia.ca then check the individual airline web sites. I'm playing around with Google Flights for sources to check.


One of the ones I recall was when WestJet had a cheap direct flight but it was a scam as the return flight had been jacked up so that the round trip was in line with Air Canada as well as Expedia was finding. I got the last laugh as I was able book one way on WestJet to get the cheap flight and Expedia found a US airline return trip with one stop for a bit more. After everything was totaled up, it was $200 cheaper than WestJet's round trip that included the cheap one way flight.


Cheers


----------

